# Where to shoot?



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Gentlemen: I want to shoot longer distance (700yds or so) to get data for my hunting rifle and, well, practice ... the question is where should I go? 

I live in SLC and thought going West on I80 makes sense, towards or past Grantsville. My main concerns are to be legal and safe, and not inadvertently start shooting in somebody's backyard ... 

Any hints would me much appreciated!

I have moved here only (somewhat) recently and have not shot outside a range, so suggestions on local 'etiquette' would as well be welcome. 

Thanks.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Local "Etiquette": 
1. shoot all of the traffic signs going to and from your shooting areas. 
2. take several computer monitors and/or televisions to shoot and leave there.
3. use tracers and/or exploding targets during high fire danger days on public land that is closed to shooting.
4. never ever ever pick up your empty shotgun shells.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Loke said:


> Local "Etiquette":
> 1. shoot all of the traffic signs going to and from your shooting areas.
> 2. take several computer monitors and/or televisions to shoot and leave there.
> 3. use tracers and/or exploding targets during high fire danger days on public land that is closed to shooting.
> 4. never ever ever pick up your empty shotgun shells.


'tis sad, but too many people will probably actually believe this. hah


----------



## springvillehunter (Jun 16, 2013)

-O,-Ya know i have been reading posts on here for a few years now. And it piss's me off when a new guy ask's a resonable question like SLC Hunter and some jackaz** gives a f****up answer. No wander i have not posted on here. Good luck SLC Hunter


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't think Loke was trying to be a jerk to the newcomer. Seems to me like he is just making fun of a lot of the real "jackaz**" that don't respect the land when they go out to shoot. Personally, I saw the humor that I am sure was intended in Loke's post  Sounds like someone else needs to lighten up a bit


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Springville, 
Take your medication, no one said anything out of sorts. Loke is right on with his humor that is sad but true. I'm sure SLC will receive the same info that he could have found by doing a simple search of this forum. Anyone who has been reading posts here would know that we have discussed this very issue a lot of times. Make a mental note that if you have to start swearing using hyphens and asterisks that you might need to do some deep breathing.-----SS


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

First, no offense taken. Seemed obviously in good humor. Second, not trying to suck secret sauce. Without local knowledge, even negative information is helpful. As in "don't go to xyz because ... "
Third, I might be to dumb for this, but a simple search doesn't spit out anything in particular.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Lots of spots where you can get 400-500 yards pretty easy south and east of Tooele. You might be able to get 700 on some of the dirt roads south of Terra (near Dugway). Don't shoot too close to Dugway. It's a high security military base. Various free sites online will show you land ownership so you don't end up on private property. 

You could also look along the Pony Express Road out towards Simpson Springs. Both of these locations are commitment in travel, but you'll have lots of room and solitude.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

To mr Springvillehunter. Love your avatar. Selfie? 
Mr. SLCHunter, there are very few places to shoot that you describe, that I would post on an open forum. They tend to get trashed by trolls that don't want to contribute to the community here. Then they get shut down and we don't get to enjoy them anymore. I do know of a couple of places, but none are very close to SLC. One is Wasatch Wing and Clay, but I'm not sure what their membership requirements are. The other I'm not going to disclose on an open forum for the aforementioned reasons. You could check into some of the WMA's and see if any of them would fit the bill.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Legends say that hummingbirds float free of time, carrying our hopes for love, joy and celebration. The hummingbird’s delicate grace reminds us that life is rich, beauty is everywhere, every personal connection has meaning and that laughter is life’s sweetest creation.


.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Legends say that hummingbirds float free of time, carrying our hopes for love, joy and celebration. The hummingbird's delicate grace reminds us that life is rich, beauty is everywhere, every personal connection has meaning and that laughter is life's sweetest creation.
> 
> .


You've been in the oilfield too long. Too much H2S gas I suppose. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to Utah and to the forum! 
As said, 400-500 isnt too hard, but 800 can get tricky! There are numerous groups that more specialize in this stuff that may even allow you to join them for a group shoot and learn something along the way. On facebook there is Long Range Shooters of Utah, Thick Skinned Utah Reloading and Ammunition and there is this forum, you can likely do searches to find Utah specifics http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/
Beyond that, the North Springs range near Price is one of the best in the state, where most competitions are held, if you get down that way. There is also the one range somewhere up north, but is a lot more money. best of luck!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> You've been in the oilfield too long. Too much H2S gas I suppose. :mrgreen:


Actually it was a lame, and unsuccessful, attempt at getting to the top of the page.

I've been working a paper mill, Washington. We're sensitive fellas over here in paper. 

.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Legends say that hummingbirds float free of time, carrying our hopes for love, joy and celebration. The hummingbird's delicate grace reminds us that life is rich, beauty is everywhere, every personal connection has meaning and that laughter is life's sweetest creation.
> 
> .


A very touching and poignant thought. Insightful and sensitive. Perhaps with your permission I could add this to my signature line. Or it could become the new motto for the UWN. Thank you 'goob for brightening my day, and enlightening my mind. You bring a ray of hope to this otherwise dismal existence.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks Huge29, Loke and AF CYN. That is quite helpful. North Springs is a bit far for a day trip. I will continue searching (as well on longrangehunting forums); would be very interested in the future to go with others and learn. Lots of forum members know what they're talking about and I respect that. I very much do as well appreciate the opportunity to go places, and therefore respectfully pick up my trash ... 

I suppose for this weekend I'll try to find a safe and clean 500yds spot.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Legends say that hummingbirds float free of time, carrying our hopes for love, joy and celebration. The hummingbird's delicate grace reminds us that life is rich, beauty is everywhere, every personal connection has meaning and that laughter is life's sweetest creation.
> 
> .


Goob you been sneaking into Colorado?:smokin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> A very touching and poignant thought. Insightful and sensitive. Perhaps with your permission I could add this to my signature line. Or it could become the new motto for the UWN. Thank you 'goob for brightening my day, and enlightening my mind. You bring a ray of hope to this otherwise dismal existence.


Yeah, I like ta have a f-ing nickel for every time I heard that


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Goob you been sneaking into Colorado?:smokin:


Ah, ha, ha, hee, hee, hee

I'm in Washington state, same thing.

.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

SLCHunter said:


> Thanks Huge29, Loke and AF CYN. That is quite helpful. North Springs is a bit far for a day trip. I will continue searching (as well on longrangehunting forums); would be very interested in the future to go with others and learn. Lots of forum members know what they're talking about and I respect that. I very much do as well appreciate the opportunity to go places, and therefore respectfully pick up my trash ...
> 
> I suppose for this weekend I'll try to find a safe and clean 500yds spot.


Try those FB groups and make a similar post, there are people regularly willing to split the gas to head out west or north or wherever, you could likely learn a lot just from the ride in talking shop, good luck!


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Just wanted to say thanks again for all the info I have received. Found a good spot, and had a great time.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

If you really want to go first cabin. Spend a day and go past Price to the Hiawatha range. you will not be disappointed.
Big


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Big, I've read about it and might make the trip some day. I do enjoy being out and about without crowds or paying, though  .... That said, has anybody been "rifle golfing" http://spiritridgeriflegolf.com/ ?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

SLCHunter said:


> Just wanted to say thanks again for all the info I have received. Found a good spot, and had a great time.


Where did you end up going?


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> Where did you end up going?


PM sent.


----------

